# Land registry



## DirectDevil (21 Nov 2014)

Looking for some general advice please.

Leasehold title on house. Location Dublin. Bought out ground rent. Received Vesting Certificate from PRA. Property was never registered with Land Registry. All transactions were memorialised at Registry of Deeds.

It now seems that we have to register the vesting certificate and the property with the Land Registry.

It also seems that we need to have a map of the property being registered. We don't have one. What do they need - something basic or is it a high - tech job by an engineer or a surveyor ? Any idea of what that might cost ?

Also, we were sent an affidavit for completion. No problem with an affidavit as such but which sections of it would apply to a first registration as that is unclear ! Any hints much appreciated....


----------



## mf1 (21 Nov 2014)

It might be easier just to ask your own solicitor!

It sounds as if you are buying a house and the title is an unregistered title which must now be registered in the Land Registry - its called compulsory registration and applies to all property purchases.

But if you're buying, its up to the vendor to provide a Land Registry compliant map. Its a medium tech job. 

mf


----------



## DirectDevil (21 Nov 2014)

mf1 said:


> It might be easier just to ask your own solicitor!
> 
> It sounds as if you are buying a house and the title is an unregistered title which must now be registered in the Land Registry - its called compulsory registration and applies to all property purchases.
> 
> ...


 
Not a purchase. Inherited property. Probate completed. Ownership assigned. Deed of Assent lodged Registry of Deeds. Just converted title to freehold using PRA arbitration scheme. Not a solicitor in sight up to this point !!

Now advised about map and affidavit !! Grrrrr....

Thanks for the information.


----------



## j26 (23 Nov 2014)

It's highly recommended, but not obligatory to register the vesting certificate in the Land Registry.  It can just be registered in Registry of Deeds, and let the next buyer sort it out.  However, that may delay a sale in the future.


----------



## DirectDevil (24 Nov 2014)

j26 said:


> It's highly recommended, but not obligatory to register the vesting certificate in the Land Registry. It can just be registered in Registry of Deeds, and let the next buyer sort it out. However, that may delay a sale in the future.


 
Thanks.

I presume that the delay would relate to searches by a potential buyer before closing a purchase ?


----------



## Bronte (24 Nov 2014)

I recommend you continue to get it sorted now.  These kind of things might be very important if you are ever looking for a quick sale.


----------



## j26 (24 Nov 2014)

DirectDevil said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I presume that the delay would relate to searches by a potential buyer before closing a purchase ?



Searches, investigation of title, and the possibility that 'complicating factors' can creep in. Also, the registration process can take some time.

You are better off getting it registered.


----------



## DirectDevil (22 Dec 2014)

BTW for mapping purposes is an Ordnance Survey Ireland map showing the property acceptable or does the property have to be surveyed and a map produced ?

I know that OSI sell maps which they say are PRAI compliant. Price €25 + VAT. Would one of those do ?


----------



## SOBRIEN (17 Feb 2015)

The land registry compliant map should cost no more than €120, to get drawn up by an engineer. The process involved is the engineer will get a copy of the map associated with the registry of deeds file from your solicitor, then the boundaries of the neighboring properties will be checked to see where the boundaries of the other properties are. Then the map is purchased and the new boundaries are drawn on, with all the requirements ITM coordinates in the corners etc etc. The map is then issued to the client and the solicitor by email, with a hard copy in the post. If the boundaries of the osi map and the land registry boundaries all coincide then it is usually a simple operation and can be complete within a day.
Shane,
www.propertymapsireland.com


----------



## redmro (13 Jul 2015)

Hi there im also looking for some advice. Im trying to complete land registry form 35 and am a little confused about the format. They use the letters A B for the applicant the letters C D for the deceased, and the letters E F for the beneficiary but there is no room to insert these names. Should these names be written separately as a sort of explanation to what A B etc means. Also an explanation of their interpretation of "particulars of burdens and/or rights is. Tks very much in advance redmro


----------



## j26 (14 Jul 2015)

Land Registry Forms are not preprinted tickbox type forms. They are the required format for deeds, affidavits etc. Usually they are typed up by the solicitor in the format prescribed by the form i.e. all of the relevant paragraphs dealt with. In Form 35, the burdens relate to the administration of the estate, and any reserved rights in the will.

Form 35 is an affidavit, and the person making it is entirely responsible for itz accuracy. If you do not understand what you are doing with it, get legal advice.


----------



## WizardDr (15 Jul 2015)

I would be inclined to visit the PRA in the 4 Courts.

They are extraordinarily helpful and will guide you fairly.


----------

